# [SOLVED] Best way to remove everything but OS



## MJDeViant (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm getting ready to sell my comp. I probably don't have much on my comp worth anything, but maybe there is some credit card stuff/SSN or whatever I don't know about. I mean, really what should I even care about being recovered? Anyways, I have XP and I'm probably just gonna make sure I copy all my pics and songs to another drive and then delete the old drive except for the OS. Actually, if there was a way to delete most of the stuff and still leave the OS and a few programs on it, that would be good too. I guess I'm just asking what the hell anyone could recover from my drive, I used it for the internet, gaming, and art. I bought stuff online every once in awhile. That's it. Should I really even worry about it? If it can't be done very well otherwis, then I'll just sell the PC without the harddrive I guess, or piece by piece. Any suggestions. Also, doing it without some costly program would be nice. I know about DBAN but I'm not sure if I can be selective at what it deletes.


----------



## nagsville (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Best way to remove everything but OS*

If you have got your original OS disc, why not format the HDD and reinstall windows.

Make sure you have got the MOBO disk as well for drivers etc


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Best way to remove everything but OS*

G'Day MJDeViant,

Seeing that you are selling this computer, it is best to completely wipe _all_ data (O/S included) from the HDD.

The reason for this is that there could possibly be licencing issues with Microsoft®, under the Terms and Conditions of their *EULA* (*E*nd *U*ser *L*icence *A*greement).

Perhaps the best program to use to wipe the HDD is *this*, it is a program called "Darik's Boot and Nuke", which will completely wipe all data from the HDD.

Post back with your thoughts.

Kind Regards,


----------



## MJDeViant (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Best way to remove everything but OS*

Don't have either. I've decided I'm just gonna keep the HD as a slave and sell the rest for parts. This computer, Dell XPS, probably needs a clean install and maybe some other work, but I'm building a new one and I'm sick of dealing with it. To craigslist with the parts, HUZZAH!

P.S - Thanks anyways. I will be without a computer for a few weeks, but basically this one is unusable anyways.


----------

